# Ge drives



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

You need to be more specific. But in general these things are supposed to work properly. See what I mean?


----------



## Tom45acp (Sep 6, 2011)

Your problems are probably not related to which brand of drive that you're using. I agree with the previous post that more info is needed such as: is this a plant wide problem or is it confined to repeated failures on the same circuit/load.

As far as spelling is concerned, I believe Mark Twain said that a man would have to have an awful poor imagination to only think of one way to spell a word.


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

I don't know if they're the same ones or not, but I've had considerable experience with GE drives made by Fuji. 

One plant I work on occasionally has about two dozen or so; no problems with any of them so far. The majority drive pumps, mostly gear pumps. Some of them run all day long, others run maybe a half-hour several times a day. 

One of them drives a Roots blower, 15HP. It runs very close to maximum current all day long. And occasionally trips out on overload. But it always resets, and runs without issue. 

Most of these drives are in a MCC, and they have both line and load reactors. 

5 of them are mounted on a wall next to and fed from a MCC. No reactors on these. The MCC is fed with a 100 amp circuit about 300' from a large distribution panel. The furthest motor (30HP) is about 200' away. No problems with these either.


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

GE owns Fuji by the way. All GE drives are really Fuji drives by design. you also used to be able to buy them from Saftronics for a while too. 

They are not known for being of poor quality, in fact just the opposite. Most likely there is something about your installation that is causing the failures. The most common reasons for IGBT failures are shock loads, contactors opening on the output side of the drives or multiple motor leads run in the same conduit. If you give more details we may be able to help more. But don't waste a lot of time thinking it's a bad drive brand, it isn't.


----------



## CanadianSparky (May 10, 2011)

Igbt?


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

CanadianSparky said:


> Igbt?


Insulated Gate Bipolar Transistor.


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

micromind said:


> Insulated Gate Bipolar Transistor.


Yes, and they are the output power devices, the "switches" so to speak, therefore they are the last component before going to the motor.


----------



## retiredsparktech (Mar 8, 2011)

JRaef said:


> Yes, and they are the output power devices, the "switches" so to speak, therefore they are the last component before going to the motor.


My car must have a mess of them. It converts 200vdc to 500 volts AC 3 phase. I refer to it as a 4 wheeled VFD.


----------

